# Compiling Dia



## davidbrit2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm trying to get Dia up and running on OS X. http://www.lysator.liu.se/~alla/dia/

Its many, many library dependencies are proving troublesome, though.

I've got glib and GTK built and installed correctly (at least I think I do.) I had to use ./configure --host=powerpc-apple-rhapsody as that was the closest recognized system type. They built fine, despite this workaround.

For gdk-pixmap, when I try to compile, I get these errors:

```
pixops.c:2: header file 'glib.h' not found
pixops.h:4: header file 'glib.h' not found
```
...followed by a few hundred lines of "undefined type" errors.

If I try the substitute imlib, I get this:

```
checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... no
configure: error: *** JPEG library not found ***
```
Obviously I'm missing some sort of JPEG library, but for the life of me, I can't find the necessary source code anywhere on the internet. I've heard mention that libjpeg62 will work, but it's eluding me rather effectively.

If you've got any ideas about either of these, I'd love to hear them.

P.S.: Yes, I do have XFree86 working properly.


----------

